# RIP Little Celt :(



## IndyGoJones (Dec 31, 2011)

Is it lame to be this sad over the death of a gerbil?

Celt was the first pet my partner and I ever bought together, along with his brother Saxon (they both turned out to be girls when Saxon ended up pregnant by our rescue Trojan).

Celt went on to live with one of Saxon's pup Tripod (so called because he only had 3 fully formed paws) Tripod was the only pup we kept, the rest, and Saxon went back to Pets at Home to be re-homed.

Celt and Tripod lived happily together, and we eventually added a friend for Trojan, Druid (who was also a rescue) in another cage. They're both over 2 now. But little Celt was barely over 18 months old when we found him dead this morning.

I knew there was something wrong when I went in to check on them and the rabbits as I do every morning. Celt was the friendliest and most spirited of all the gerbils we've had, and he didn't move when I opened the cage to put in fresh food and a few of their favourites - sunflower seeds. I noticed him half buried in the sawdust at the bottom of the cage.

I yelled for my OH who confirmed what I'd been dreading. We buried him in his bedding in a little box in the garden. We suspect it was a seizure, as he used to have little seizures when we first got him, we'd taken him to the vets who told us it was fairly normal for gerbils to have them and that he'd likely grow out of it.

I just feel so sad for the poor little thing. Sorry if this post is needlessly long, it's just I've never lost one of my own before. It sucks 

Also, will Tripod be OK by himself? He didn't seem bothered that Celt was dead, but he's been out of his little house a few times and looking around as if he's searching for Celt. I'm not ready to get another one just yet, I just don't know if it's best to get him a new mate or leave him alone??



















Rest in Peace little man. Celt Pollard-Jones November 2011 - January 2013. We will miss you xxx


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

i'm so, so sorry for your loss- i lost one of my 8month old rats a few weeks back and was literally broken hearted over it...i still am, but can look back and smile at his silly antics rather than start crying again.
as for the company thing, sorry- i don't know; with my lone rat i am going to get him company (thought i had until this morning i realised the babies are girls. it may be best to ask about that in the rodent section...

R.I.P little Celt- sounds like your 'parents' love you Very much.


----------



## IndyGoJones (Dec 31, 2011)

kodakkuki said:


> i'm so, so sorry for your loss- i lost one of my 8month old rats a few weeks back and was literally broken hearted over it...i still am, but can look back and smile at his silly antics rather than start crying again.
> as for the company thing, sorry- i don't know; with my lone rat i am going to get him company (thought i had until this morning i realised the babies are girls. it may be best to ask about that in the rodent section...
> 
> R.I.P little Celt- sounds like your 'parents' love you Very much.


Thank you, I'm very sorry to hear about your rat too. I'd never had gerbils, or pets of any kind really apart from fish before I met Chris. As sad as it sounds, they're our 'children' as we don't want & can't have children of our own. I will leave it a week or so before looking into it.

Thanks again


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh gosh, I am so sorry about your loss!!!


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh what a beautiful little thing. Rest in peace Celt   Enjoy playing at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

No its not "lame" at all to feel as you do.

Any pet,big or small is special and becomes part of the family .
We all on here will understand your feelings of loss as most of us have been through it ourselves.
I have lost 2 dogs and 1 cat in the last 2 yrs and still cry for them especially when something triggers a memory. 

I hope little Celt has met loads of friends at Rainbow Bridge
Maureen

P.S 
The photos were just gorgeous!!!


----------



## IndyGoJones (Dec 31, 2011)

Thank you all so much for the support. I guess it's because you're all own pet owners, but I was shocked by the lack of anything I got from my friends and family. I just found out my friends dog passed away over last night too, so it's a pretty sad time for pets all around


----------



## bobby7 (Sep 10, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss, such a handsome little chap. xx


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

I also wanted to add, on a happier note, your tattoo is beautiful.

Smile xxx


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

IndyGoJones said:


> Thank you all so much for the support. I guess it's because you're all own pet owners, but I was shocked by the lack of anything I got from my friends and family. I just found out my friends dog passed away over last night too, so it's a pretty sad time for pets all around


family are the last people i turn to when upset about the animals tbh (apart from my sis) as when one of my previous rats had a tumor and needed pts my aunt told me to pop him in a bag and bag it off the wall. i didnt speak to her for months and still hate her for it.

fwiw; pass my condolences to your friend as well.
(((hugs))) to all.

(and i agree with Hannahmourneevans- had been thinking that myself... its very beautiful)


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I've lost two in 4 days! And there is a strong possibility I'm gonna lose another two. I took in a hamster who belonged to a little girl who got bored with him in November 2011. We called him Keek. He was diagnosed with a terminal tumor on 22nd dec but was doing really really well! We knew we would have to put him to sleep sooner rather than later as the tumor was a fast growing one but had no idea it would be so soon! On 30th he was up and happily stuffing his face and bright and normal! I noticed he was sleeping a lot on 31st so I didn't disturb him as I thought the sleep will do him good. He was still sleeping when I put his food in which was one of his faves and later on when I went to check on him just after 12am I noticed he wasn't well. He was floppy and he had a seizure. I held him called my husband up stairs and he passed away in my arms. 

Then yesterday I had to make the decision to put one of my rats to sleep. I'd nursed him for a few days and he was on antibiotics and a special food like baby formula but he just got weaker and weaker and we had to let him go yesterday afternoon. I'm devastated! Especially over Riley my beautiful little cuddler rat. His biological brother is grieving! He just lies on Riley's blanket as it smells of him. When we let him and our other rat Chico say goodbye Louie, Riley's brother, groomed his body and sat with him for a while. It's do sad. It is not lame to be upset over the death of any living creature! Everyone and everything deserves to be grieved for! 

I know nothing about gerbils tbh so I can't give you any advice but if they are anything like rats he will be missing Celt! He will probably need another cage mate.

Chico has to have his eye socket opened to flush out some gunk that's built up in there from after having his eye removed. And yesterday as Louie was saying goodbye to Riley I felt a lump on his neck and this sfternoon he has blood in his urine! It's one thing after another :0(


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

RIP little Celt.

I am so sorry for your loss. You will also remember Celt, and in time will be able to look back and smile at all the happy memories. it's just early days right now.

(((((((Hugs)))))))))))))))


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of Celt. No matter how Big or small our beloved pets are they are our family and we love them.
Looking at his photos I can quite understand how broken hearted you both are.
He was a stunning little fella and looked quite a character.

R.I.P Celt and scamper freely at rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## bigcaat (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh, sweetie. Not lame. They are all our babies. Some of the tiniest bodies hold the most enormous souls. Know that Celt is still with you, he's just not 'wearing his clothes' anymore. 

Sending you love and blessings,
Caat


----------

